

Forth, Basic, and VGA output. The 80s had some surplus, multi-core chips. - krying_krab
http://www.parallax.com/tabid/407/Default.aspx

======
pan69
Isn't André LaMothe doing something similar with his XGameStation
(<http://www.xgamestation.com/>)? Or are they related?

